
Show HN: Your daily stream of opportunities - Brajeshwar
https://getbetterluck.com/
======
Brajeshwar
I'm one of the makers behind "Get Better Luck". It is an internal tool that we
used for our own. We decided to clean it up a bit and throw it out to public.

We've few feature ideas, such as picking the most likely email to contact,
letting you send the initial email directly from the interface, perhaps
tracking that email for open and clicks, statistics, and eventually improving
the posts to suit your requirements. Perhaps even send you an email every
morning on the best possible selected opportunities from your preset filters
and criteria.

I hope you like this initial beta release, we will be releasing improvements
and new stuff as we continue using it.

~~~
tomtompl
Do you plan to open source code? Many people could join and help building this
tool

~~~
Brajeshwar
We will give it a thought. Will have to consider the fact that we plan to
monetize the service soon. It is a paid service with a trial period.

